# What Can You Tell About "SMokey" (Lots of pics)



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Heyyy, i wanted to know what can everyone tell me about this dog. Any comment is welcome. He is 8 months now and weighs 66 -70 pounds.

What bloodline can he be? Is he an apbt or amstaff? Also about how big will he get from 8 months and on?

Sorry for not the best pics, i just chose a few random pics, will take better stand pics of him. After the first picture the rest are thumbnails to click.

Also judging at the end is he too fat?

Thanks alot =) we love him

2 months


About 3 months


About 4-5 months


7 1/2 months


7 1/2 months


8 months


8 months


8 months


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry cant tell you much as far as bloodlines ect but you got one helluva gorgeous bulldog there!!! Congrats!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

thats a good looking boy .......
Unless you have the papers no one can tell you the lines on your dog.
Take more pix and make them bigger those are super small loll .....


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> thats a good looking boy .......
> Unless you have the papers no one can tell you the lines on your dog.
> Take more pix and make them bigger those are super small loll .....


If you click on them they link to a bigger picture.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's beautiful. How much does he weigh he looks big.


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

thx =) last time weighed he was 66 pounds (made pics bigger) ... 
since hes 8 motnhs is he gonna get bigger height or width wise? 

thanks for the comments


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thats a gorgeous looking dog...looks good with the crop


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

It looks like you stole my dog on the last picture!!:thumbsup:

He looks great and no he is not fat!!!

This is what a FAT DOG looks like:hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is may be some bully type dog since he is so big but as far as bloodlines you may never know. Most like he is a bully vs a APBT and he is VERY handsome!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he's a very good looking dog, he doesn't look fat at all, i would be very proud if i was you


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice dog he looks good to me!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Rojas209 said:


> It looks like you stole my dog on the last picture!!:thumbsup:
> 
> He looks great and no he is not fat!!!
> 
> This is what a FAT DOG looks like:hammer:


dang beastly!

Love the pics by the way he really filled out nicely


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

good lookin dog


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

In my opinion he is a little chubby. I like to see the last 2 ribs on an athletic dog. He is a good looking dog but I would lean toward bully as far as his breeding. He is going to continue to fill out until he is 3 years old.


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

so at 8 months i should cut down for the food just a bit and Exercise him a lil more? i feed him totw high prarie 2 times a day 1.5 cups and give im boneless chicken breast couple times a week along with an egg. Filling out u mean width wise he will grow or even height? thanks

also i use flaxseed for the coat but sometimes i see the coat is dull... what do some of you use to get the coat shiny such as for conditioning?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

He is huge! lol, mine is 8 months old an she only weighs 43 pounds.
She has been conditioning for weight pulling and She is exercised daily.

your dog looks a tad thick but it could be his gene.

Bloodline? If he doesnt have papers you will never truely know.
the amstaff would be thicker and shorter then the apbt so chances are he isnt an amstaff. he is a beautiful petbull

If he isnt used for any sports or anything I'd say just cut him back on food, human food and all if he gets that.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Rojas209 said:


> It looks like you stole my dog on the last picture!!:thumbsup:
> 
> He looks great and no he is not fat!!!
> 
> This is what a FAT DOG looks like:hammer:


Isnt that a bully?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

bLaZiNJaTT said:


> so at 8 months i should cut down for the food just a bit and Exercise him a lil more? i feed him totw high prarie 2 times a day 1.5 cups and give im boneless chicken breast couple times a week along with an egg. Filling out u mean width wise he will grow or even height? thanks
> 
> also i use flaxseed for the coat but sometimes i see the coat is dull... what do some of you use to get the coat shiny such as for conditioning?


I will use fish oil, bacon grease, or coconut oil for coat sheen.
As far as food I wouldn't cut back much I think he just may need to run around a little more. 
As far as development I would expect him to get thicker but not much taller.


----------

